# Solved: Excel: Copy cells exactly?



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I have thousands of cells I need to copy.

If I copy inside of the function box, it copies correctly as such:

```
else if(strstr($_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'], "catid=2569&"))
{
```
But if I copy while the cell(s) is highlighted, it copies incorrectly as such:

```
"else if(strstr($_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'], ""catid=2569&""))
{"
```
I need to copy thousands of cells, and if I select them all and copy, it gives me the wrong code (too many quotes). What can I do?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

if you select all the cells you want, then click on copy. then right click where you want the first pasted cell to be, and click on Paste Special in the right click menu. choose the formula from the paste options. that should paste the cells without the speech marks.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not pasting back into Excel, I'm pasting into a txt file.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

ohhhh, sorry i didnt realise 

in that case, select all applicable cells then press *CTRL + `* (the button in the top left corner of the keyobard, above tab). to display all the formulas. *please note: this will mess up any layouts and column widths you may have but if you press the above shortcut again it will go back to how it was*. now do one of the following:

in excel 2007: click on menu button in top left corner, then click on the arrow next to save as, then click on other formats. then choose "text file (unicode) (.txt)" or "text file (tab delimited) (.txt)" then save the file. please note it can only save one work sheet at a time using this process.

in older versions of excel: i dont really know. go to file, and it will either be under export or an option in save as.

if you need any more help or clearer instructions do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

No problem. I figured out a way 10min ago. 

Copy into Word and it does not copy any extra quotes.


----------



## yudiapple (Dec 9, 2008)

how did you do it? im having the same issue. even with copy and paste special i still get the extra quotations.

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Copy it into Microsoft Word. That did not produce extra quotes for me.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

yudiapple, copy and paste it into MS Word, it shouldnt reproduce the quotes.

or do as i suggested above:

in excel 2007: click on menu button in top left corner, then click on the arrow next to save as, then click on other formats. then choose "text file (unicode) (.txt)" or "text file (tab delimited) (.txt)" then save the file. please note it can only save one work sheet at a time using this process.

in older versions of excel: i dont really know. go to file, and it will either be under export or an option in save as.

if you need any more help or clearer instructions do not hesitate to ask


----------



## yudiapple (Dec 9, 2008)

wow that's great!

do know a way to keep in excel and format the text in a way that if i copied in to notepad it would not imput these error?

i appreciate you help!


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I believe the reason it creates extra quotes is because it represents the tables. If you look in Word when you paste it, you will notice tables.


----------



## yudiapple (Dec 9, 2008)

jbm1991, I am running excel 2007 and i saved as both text file (unicode) (.txt)" and "text file (tab delimited) and the double quotations still appear.

are you sure it works for you? is there any setting i can change to stop this?

thanks!


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

i am assuming you have the formulas displayed in the cells? if not press *CTRL + `* (the button next to the number 1 key). this will display all formulas.

windows button >> text file (unicode) (.txt) >> and there shouldnt be any " marks. ive attached the file for what happens when i just did there 3 times (im using 2007 aswell by the way)

let me know how you get on


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Can you post a sample file?


----------

